# 1969 Harmony Rocket H54/1



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok, so I'm sick with the cold here and figured I'd post another clip of one of my guitars.

This time up is my 69 Harmony H54/1 Rocket, I love this guitar! Single mustache goldfoil dearmond pickup is killer!

It's hard to beat value wise for an american vintage guitar, I paid $300 for this one last month and I'd be suprised if a huge $ Gibson 335 sounds that much better. This is why I love these old Harmony made guitars so much.

I'm playing a new riff I've been working on through the same ol' Teisco made tube amp. I think it sounds great.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDWf1cmUeLM

my old man enjoying it


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Yer ol' man plays pretty cool.
The guit sounds good too.
I've got a '66 h56 ( I think).
Those Dearmonds are a sound
of their own, eh?
Hang in there, spring's almost here.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks, the picture is of my old man, the video clip is me playing


----------



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

Man that thing does sound good. I passed on a single pu/single cut rocket a few years ago. I thought the $250 was too much. Ah well. You're doing the world a service by posting these vids...


----------

